# TT Participation



## mattbiker (11 Feb 2015)

Hi, I am a Sports Management student who is developing a project around time trial cycling. I quite new to cycling so have a limited knowledge. Would anyone be able to help me with links to participation statistics of time trial, I am unable to find any specific records or even just from your person experience at events. If a time trial relay style event was developed how would you recommend the handover be done e.g. cross line? 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Feb 2015)

I think most cycling clubs have their results displayed on their website.


----------



## Citius (11 Feb 2015)

Two links:

http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/
http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/

Between those two, you should be able to get all the info you need.


----------



## bianchi1 (11 Feb 2015)

mattiek6 said:


> Hi, I am a Sports Management student who is developing a project around time trial cycling. I quite new to cycling so have a limited knowledge. Would anyone be able to help me with links to participation statistics of time trial, I am unable to find any specific records or even just from your person experience at events. If a time trial relay style event was developed how would you recommend the handover be done e.g. cross line?
> Thank you for your help



A relay system would end up a bit complex if you were trying to organise held starts for multiple riders as their partners are crossing a line, plus I would imagine there would be safety considerations?

What is already done is you just add the times of 2 or more riders to get a 'team' time. So for example 3 riders all compete in an open 10. 

Rider 1 = 21:30
Rider 2 = 25:15
Rider 3 = 25:30

Total time = 1 hour 12 min 15 seconds


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Feb 2015)

http://www.readingcyclingclub.com/node/8


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2015)

I though the OP was a wind up, seems not. The web is full of TT records and information and the best the student can do is ask here on a very general cycling forum.


----------



## oldroadman (12 Feb 2015)

TT Relay? Disaster waiting to happen - which is why no-one does it. Possibly because insurers wold be very wary of covering it! I did see a "corporate" relay at Canary Wharf a couple of years ago, a bit messy to say the least, and that was a straight race which split from the off, just a bit of fun. I can't imagine what a shambles a "serious" race would be.


----------



## frank9755 (12 Mar 2015)

2-up, or team time trials, are also common. 
But the idea of using a relay baton with handover for time trial bikes on the road is not going to catch on!


----------

